# 2004 Nissan Pathfinder SE



## ssniper (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi all 
I have a nissan pathfinder , and I want to know , which is the best audio system to fit in my car , to get the best audio , perfect clear sound which makes you hear every beat of each instrument ,
( so shoot me with the components)
thanks
:hal:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Umm, could you be a little more specific? Best? Ok, lets start with some Rainbow Platinum components: http://www.speedsound.com/caraudio.asp?pg=products&specific=jncqhmkpc Only $2000 for the set. A pair of Adire Tumult 18" subs: http://www.adireaudio.com/Mobile/TumultSeries.htm Another $1500 w/o shipping. A vacuum tube/hybrid amp from US Amps for the front stage power: http://www.infinitecaraudio.com/cgi-bin/icastore.cgi?user_action=detail&catalogno=AXTU600 $700. And a sub amp from the same: http://www.infinitecaraudio.com/cgi-bin/icastore.cgi?user_action=detail&catalogno=AX2000 $1600. We are up to around $6k without head unit, damping material, cabling, mdf/fiberglass, assorted hardware, a second battery... it goes on and on...


----------

